# Interesting Article.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I found this interesting, maybe other "Russian" fans will?

http://www.watchuseek.com/cgi-bin/anyboard...435&v=2&gV=0&p=


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Interesting Stan

I like the black 'Gruen Soviet' - but why does it have such a big crown? Any ideas? Looks like it's attached to the case with a sort of chain...

Did you find this page when searching on 'Gruen'?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Ron,

I think that type of crown is called a "canteen" crown. It's a cover that screws on, over the crown itself.

I came across the link on a "Russian" forum, not American this time.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for that Stan. I've got a couple of Cornavin Swiss-Russian hybrids.

One has a wostok movement and case back - the case ? and dial are Swiss.

The other has an aged Raketa movement and case with only the dial Swiss.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very interesting!


----------

